# Deer for Thanksgiving



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Well folks been outta socket working my tail off because hunting season was coming.Took a week off and went up North for some family visitin, relaxing and hunting. Had a great week and hope everyone here had a was able to do the same. Was able to bust 4 dogs,bakers dozen on squirrels and still trying for the beaver tearing up the creek banks by Dads house. I will have to get him this Christmas. BUUUTTTT I got me the Biggest deer I have ever had the chance to put my Cross Hairs On. Heres some pics, I hope to get the pics of the dogs later as they did not come through my email. I FORGOT MY CAMERA.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congratulations, sounds like you had a blast and one fine looking buck.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrats man! That's a really nice buck!

Is that Dad in the picture with you?


----------



## Old Roy (Sep 18, 2010)

congrats on your biggest deer great looking buck.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yep thats My Dad got to spend some great family time together spent 2 days just him and me huntin and talkin. He busted a yote at about 100 yards with a 22 rifle and dropped 5 squirrels with 1 shot each but missed 3 does with his new Henry rifle. 1 about 40 yards out twice. Dont tell him I told yall. I will denie it


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We have it in print(just in case you get uppity) That sure is a nice deer though. And some nice pics for someone who forgot the camera. Did you or Dad draw these pics. You pat your dad on the back and tell him I said don't worry there's a deer out there with his name on it.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Thats a real nice whitetail BigD---Looks like you and hassell have the same style deer cart.lol.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice buck BigD. Sounds like you had a big time.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Thats a real nice whitetail BigD---Looks like you and hassell have the same style deer cart.lol.


 Where were those carts years ago? His is upgraded from mine, John Deere, trailer with round bale, tine mod. on the bucket etc. am sure he treasures all the goodies on the farm!!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey GREAT BUCK ! He is gonzo for sure ! What a DAD !!!! Did dad pass him up for you to shoot ? 
Nothin like huntin with Dad....you are a blessed son !

Tell Dad good shooting from us at PT a yote at a 100 yards with .22 and single shot squirrels ! We will not talk about the deer...did you mess with his sights ?

BTW...what are those things in the back ground behind the tractor ?

Another nosy question...not gutted ? and no blood did you scare him to death !


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Those post are the bottoms of bird houses. Dad gets about 4 to 500 mating pairs of Purple Martins a year. Keeps skeeters to a tolerable level in the summer living beside creek just dont go outside after dark LOL. Scared deer to death told him you were coming down to Hunt OAC I think he died laughing. LOL. Neck shot at 50 yards you can see in photo with tractor just below head about 4 inches. YD mom is quite an artist started out as a 3point buck. LOL. Hey Cat that cart is really a deer skinning machine in disquise also works great as a deer stand. LOL


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Laughing huh...I have been told I have that affect. Not sure if that is good thing or what.

That is alot of martins and would be a cool thing to see ! Tell dad to put up some bat houses for night time control







.

Again...nice deere !


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Great deer and nice pic's as well, glad you and your dad could hunt together hope to see the other pic's as well


----------

